# IT Jobs



## Shane45 (10 May 2007)

Hi,

I'm moving back from England after quite a while, so I'm a bit out of touch. I'm looking for tips on how to go about getting a job in IT (preferably Dublin area): which websites, agencies etc. 

What is the state of the market? I know there has been a bit of an economic wobble recently.

My experience is in software development (VB6,C# mainly), SQL Server administration/development and more recently Data Analysis. For career reasons I'd rather steer clear of the programming.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Shane.


----------



## HelCol (10 May 2007)

We have a position available for a programmer for approx 2-3 mths.  If you are interested reply or pm me and I will give more details.  Understand you want to move away from programming but if you are suitable this might tide you over while you look.  Either way, good luck.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 May 2007)

Hi Shane,
I'm a java programmer - the market is good at the moment, for both contract and permanent roles.

If you want the name of any agencies pm me..


----------



## aircobra19 (11 May 2007)

If you have 2yrs + experience I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (11 May 2007)

Shane45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving back from England after quite a while, so I'm a bit out of touch. I'm looking for tips on how to go about getting a job in IT (preferably Dublin area): which websites, agencies etc.


 
Dole.ie searches most of the job websites. Computer Futures are one of the better agencies.



Shane45 said:


> What is the state of the market? I know there has been a bit of an economic wobble recently.


 
It's pretty much a jobseekers market at the moment. Things are healthy!



Shane45 said:


> My experience is in software development (VB6,C# mainly), SQL Server administration/development and more recently Data Analysis. For career reasons I'd rather steer clear of the programming.


 
Would you consider QA or QA Automation?


----------



## Shane45 (11 May 2007)

Thanks for the comments, they are reassuring. I was a litle worried after reading about difficulties ex-Motorala people were having in finding similar jobs. 

HelCol thanks for the potential opportunity but I shouldn't be back for another couple of months. As to QA (HotDogsFolks) I had never really thought about it. Any reason why you ask?


----------



## HotdogsFolks (14 May 2007)

Shane45 said:


> As to QA (HotDogsFolks) I had never really thought about it. Any reason why you ask?


 
Ah, no reason in particular, other than there being lots of vacant QA jobs around at the moment, and it's useful to have programming skills in it...


----------



## robd (17 May 2007)

Shane45 said:


> Thanks for the comments, they are reassuring. I was a litle worried after reading about difficulties ex-Motorala people were having in finding similar jobs.
> 
> HelCol thanks for the potential opportunity but I shouldn't be back for another couple of months. As to QA (HotDogsFolks) I had never really thought about it. Any reason why you ask?



As stated already the IT market seems pretty heathly at the moment.  Motorola are in Cork, so the problems there is that most of them wish to stay in the Cork area which is a much smaller market.

Dublin is definately the easiest place in the country for getting IT related jobs.

The job site's that I'd recommend (I work in Software Development BTW) in order of my preference are:

www.irishjobs.ie
www.recruitireland.com
www.monster.ie
www.jobs.ie

You can also put your CV onto www.monster.ie and make it searchable, although it can sometimes be painful with all the calls you get from agencies. Be aware that mosts jobs are advertised by multiple agencies and they share candidates.  I'm not going to recommend a particular agency as there's too many of them and to be honest I find that it's more a factor of the individual you're dealing with rather than the agency.  www.irishjobs.ie has some good Salary Survey's should you wish to find out approx rates/salaries etc.  In my experience there can be large differences between salaries and contract rates available so best to have a few options open when you're coming to decide.

In your case you're prob best talking to a few agencies about what work is there and what they think they can get you givin that you are looking to focus away for programming.

Good luck.


----------



## Shane45 (22 May 2007)

Thanks for all the help.

I have a lot of avenues to explore.

Shane.


----------



## Shane45 (8 Aug 2007)

Hi,

After some messing around I have started applying for IT jobs in Ireland. Some people warned me that IT jobs in Ireland would pay less than London but I got a bit of a shock talking to a woman from an agency today.

She was claiming that they do a straight swap sterling for Euro to explain the salary you might expect for a job in Ireland as opposed to London. By that she meant that if you earned 10k sterling in London the salary you could expect in Ireland would be 10k Euro in a similar role.

Is she talking rubbish or is the salary differential that big? Anyone know? I have visited the salary websites mentioned by some people on this board and the difference doesn't seem to be so great. 

I hope she's talking tripe.


----------



## camel (8 Aug 2007)

No, in my experience, what this person has told you is correct. 

You don't mention how much experience you have (or what role specifically you are looking for) but for a development job its probably in the range of 250 - 450 per day. Less in Cork, Galway, Limerick, and Waterford.


----------



## gearoid (8 Aug 2007)

I'd say she mightn't be too far wrong re Dublin/London comparisons. I would think that a 400 euro per day contractor will earn 400 stg in London. A Senior Developer will get up to 65k-70k euro a year in Dublin but thats top end. Many jobs in "the city" will pay that in sterling... but but but... London is not the UK ... and I would imagine anywhere else that is non-London in the UK is comparable to Dublin. If I was in my twenties I'd probably jump at a contract and the commuting and extra pressure of inner-city London, but I now value intangible things like friends, family, long-standing interests in sports clubs etc. so I put up with the difference... If you have all your contacts in the UK you may think differently and baulk at the salary differences.


----------



## agentino (9 Aug 2007)

My comment on the situation generally is that while there is plenty of work and lots of it is what could be termed desirable you will be asked to work for a lot less money than you would have expected.
For some reason the buzz in management now is to drive down the cost of IT services. While that could be probably said to have always been the case there appears to be a concerted effort now by firms and it is one of the "big" target areas.
I work for a well established IT firm and every single one of the technical staff are being squeezed in one way or another despite the workload increasing continually.
The main driving force for it seems to be the willingness of new staff (good staff at that) to work for less than we work for currently. 
another thing to be aware of Shane is that you will be donig very well now to find a company willing to give you a defined benefits pension. Bearing that in mind you may be as well of contracting.


----------

